# 2014 2.0L diesel delete



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hollow out the dpf....boom instant downpipe


----------



## Bhendricks5 (May 25, 2020)

boraz said:


> hollow out the dpf....boom instant downpipe


Honestly never even thought of that


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bhendricks5 said:


> Honestly never even thought of that


Just remove it. Cut it in half (I mean you can try to like... Finagle it through...). Try and get the point where the DPF and Cat meet. Start nawing them both away and put them in separate piles. Discard DPF material and recycle the catalyst material at a rare earth recycling place for some $$$. Re weld it together. Plug the pressure pipes with a weld or something.

I mean. Kittens.


----------

